# Adhesive Advice!



## Jacksmith24 (May 11, 2017)

Good morning!

I know a bit about adhesives, but I have a project that I need advice on. I am actually making a a pendant for a necklace, a butterfly. It will be a three layer laminate, Padauk for the middle layer, with Ebony for the front and back. Typically I would use something like Titebond III and clamp it, but the catch is that the front and back will be fretwork cut out so that the Padauk shows through. So wood glue is out because it will mess up the effect or clog the holes. So I'm wondering…if I layer polyurethane on the pieces, then clamp them together, will the poly act as a sort of clear adhesive? It is only a charm for a necklace, so it doesn't have to be overly strong, I just need a clear, thin adhesive that won't hide the wood's color or figure.

Thanks!

Jack


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I've done this before. It does work, but you need to use a fast drying oil based type.
Cyanoacrylates work well too.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Good info here

http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## Jacksmith24 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks! I planned to use either a brush on oil based poly or the wipe on oil based, both Minwax, I believe.

I considered cyanoacrylate, but was concerned that anything that squeezes out will react with top coats of polyurethane or might be a noticable color difference.

Jack



> xx
> I ve done this before. It does work, but you need to use a fast drying oil based type.
> Cyanoacrylates work well too.
> 
> - pontic





> I ve done this before. It does work, but you need to use a fast drying oil based type.
> Cyanoacrylates work well too.
> 
> - pontic


----------



## Jacksmith24 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks! It didn't really help in this situation, but I have always wondered if there was a site like that.



> Good info here
> 
> http://www.thistothat.com/
> 
> - hairy


----------

